
Start Me Up: Minnesota’s First Start-Up Accelerator - philcrissman
http://tcbmag.blogs.com/start_me_up/2010/12/minnesotas-first-start-up-accelerator-.html
======
philcrissman
I'm not sure about it being the "first"; The Minnesota Cup
(<http://breakthroughideas.org/>) has been around for awhile, and
<http://minnestar.org> has done some micro-seed funding.

<http://speedylemur.com> is also local to Minneapolis, though I don't know how
many startups they've funded yet.

Regardless, still cool news for entrepreneurs in this part of the midwest...

